
Ask HN: Stocklist - What do you think about this idea? - agaase19
I am working on Stocklist - stocklist.live.<p>I do follow stock market but I think what sucks about it is that one is not able to explore stocks from other countries or there is no way for me to find stocks based on themes. For e.g what If I want to find stocks or companies which are primary focused on VR? There&#x27;s no good place for me to find, create and share lists like this.
With Stocklist, I want people to be able discover stocks from all around the world.
======
crobertsbmw
Looks good. The landing page explains the product well. I'm not really into
stocks, or I would signup. Stupid question, as an American citizen, can I
trade foreign stocks?

~~~
agaase19
Thanks for the comment and appreciate the feedback. You can trade into foreign
stocks as a foreign citizen yes. There are some rules you have to follow. This
article provides a good guide

[https://thecollegeinvestor.com/32000/purchase-stock-in-
forei...](https://thecollegeinvestor.com/32000/purchase-stock-in-foreign-
companies/)

~~~
crobertsbmw
Cool, well I'll check it out.

------
quineoa
Very interested in trying this.

